# i need expert advice about owning two chihuahuas



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

hello! 

well, i'm just considering and playing with the thought of owning two chihuahuas, and they would be both females. do you suppose they wouldn't ever get along because they would be fighting for the role of aplha female? i'm not sure but i think i read something about that somewhere.. but i could be wrong. 

also, what are the advantages and disadvantages of owning two chihuahuas? (besides the obvious hehe).. 

also the chi i have now, daisy, she would obviously be older at the time if we ever get another puppy... i am thinking it would be better to get one while daisy is still young. she is only 4 months old.. but i think it might be difficult to convince my husband to get another chi.. just for the fact that housebreaking is quite challenging. daisy is JUST getting the hang of it.. (well most of the time hehe)

ok i realized that this is very long and not really making any sense anymore. but if anyone has any advice on owning two chihuahuas, please i'd love to hear it!!  you guys are the best for advice.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Honestly, I think it is great owning 2 and it was a good decision I made. I really love both of my boys. As far as the females getting along, I think it really matters the personalities of the dogs. I did hear alot about males typically not getting along but it turns out mine get along GREAT. Does Daisy have a dominating personality? I also hear that males and females usually get along great. Is there any reason you'd want another female?

I'm trying to think really hard of a negative of having 2 and I can't think of any  . There are many positives though, they keep eachother company (which really comes in handy at times) , another one won't eat that much more food, they are so much fun to watch when they play, you give and get double the love, and it really isn't that much different having 2. 

I think when you guys are ready for another, you will love having 2. :wink:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

The potty training would probably be the toughest part.
I have 2 girls and they get along great. Sandy was 6 months old when I got Koke. Koke picked up the potty traning really fast.
I think they have only had 2 real fights and that was back in October? I don't really remember, it's been a long time. I broke it up right away.
If you are going to get another one I would do it soon, they will have less of an adjustment period the younger they are.
As for the dominance thing, I don't see it. They have their usual quarels over chewies, I always give them each 1 but of coarse they both want the same 1. There is usually a lot of noise and open mouths but I have never seen any blood drawn or even red marks. They end up taking turns with it, Sandy pretty much gets it first because Koke will only chew on it after it is mushy. I tried giving Koke 1 when Sandy is occupied with something else and Koke will chew it for a few seconds then put it down. I used to think it was because Koke still had baby teeth, but she is 6 months old now and doesn't have any baby teeth left :dontknow: 
The only time I really draw the line is when they get treats. I do not allow them to take each others treats. Sandy eats hers a lot faster and she must sit and wait until Koke is finished before going on a crumb search, the same goes for Koke. I usually break Koke's up in smaller pieces or else she'll just carry it around, so sometimes she does finish before Sandy, but I don't let her do a crumb search until Sandy is done either.
I really think having 2 is better than 1. They are so funny. And they will always have a buddy. Also when you have to leave them home they won't be alone.
My 2 eat and drink out of the same bowl and sleep togather. When Sandy is a year old I am going to start mixing the puppy food with adult food, and then when Koke is a year old I will feed them just adult food. Sandy is 4 months older than Koke.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I agree with kari - 2 is definately better than one and is no more work than one - it is so cute to watch them play and sleep together :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Up until nearly 2 years ago i had 4 girl chihuahuas together,Sully and Penny had the odd fight but it was pretty rare, that was due to the fact that Penny had been a rescue (a few months after we got Sully) and had been pregnant ( from rescue)with a still born pup. When Penny lost the pup she thought that Sully was her pup as she was younger though Sully was top dog at the time, Penny died 4 1/2 yrs after we got her (Feb 2003)though it had settled down with them after a short while and Sully retained her top dog position, Fynn and Rosie are the tiny two and know Sully is the 'mum', but Fynn heckles get up now and again and she always wee's on top of where Rosie wee's just to let her know she is higher than Rosie but lets Rosie feed first which i dont quite understand.No other problems having girls though.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a girl and a boy and it is so much better! Sadie always has a playmate and they keep each other busy! You just have to pick up twice as much poop! =P


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

aww thanks so much guys!!
it seems like owning 2 would be a lot of fun.  i hope i can convince my husband hehe..
the only hard part will be trying to find a close breeder. there are some shady breeders here in BC.. lots of disgusting cross breeding with chihuahua's are being done. (like my post awhile ago about dalmation x chi)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Ms_P, that is exactly how Buster is. He won't touch the chewy until Mr. Peepers has made it all soggy for him! :roll:


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

Ms_P, you said it exactly the way it is here!! Mine play great together, but they do play w/their mouths open, so I do have to watch them and since i have only had Chico for 2 weeks, I can't leave them along yet. 
They do always go for the same toy and bone, but it does always work out. They are a load of fun to watch, they are very entertaining!!! I think it would be alot easier if Chico could grow more, cuz Lola does let him know that she is alot bigger!!! 
I guess the only thing that is a regret if you could call it that, would be be have gotten my new baby when the weather was warmer and I could actually potty train him outside. Cuz Lola is potty trained and this is confusing for her to smell Chico's doo doo and I am so proud of her, cuz she doesn't go in the house still, but I also let her out more now because of that. My new pup is too small to take outside in the COLD, so he uses pee pads right now. In the Spring, he will be going out w/Lola. CANT WAIT!!  Otherwise, I LOVE HAVING 2 CHI'S!!


----------



## ittybittychi (Aug 13, 2004)

I have two chis, a female that is 16 weeks and a male that is 9 weeks. I love having the two of them. Wizz is still too young to be in with Sally Mae so I have their playpen in two sections so they can see and touch each other through the bars. When Wizz is a little older and catches up in size a bit more I'll open up the playpen to full size and put them together, though Wizz is 2.5lbs already and Sally Mae is only a few ounces more than him! (she towers over him with her long legs, Wizz is short and stocky). I didn't think I would like having a male, but I absolutely adore him. He is more attentive and laid back than Sally Mae is....she is a little aloof and hyper. I think it's because of the age though, because she wasn't aloof and hyper until she hit 12 weeks and became a toddler! As far as potty training goes I use the pee pee pads and plan on training them to go outside in the spring like Sillymom is going to do. I want them to be trained both ways so that if we're out somewhere and I can't get home in a few hours to let them out they can use the pee pee pads and I don't have to worry about it. Having two of them is definitely more fun and I think Sally Mae likes having another chi to play with. They like their big sister Comet (toy American Eskimo about 12lbs)but I think they are glad they also have someone their own size to play with too. Do you have your heart set on another female or would you consider a male? If you get them neutered early on they won't lift their leg. My breeder and also others have told me that males, for the most part are more affectionate and want to please you more than the females. I wanted two females, but now that I have Wizz I'm so glad I have one of each. They both fit on my lap nicely and share my attention and affections really well. I thought it would be hard to show them each enough attention, but you know what, it's just like having human babies...your heart just gets bigger and you always have enough love to go around!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

We had Bosco for about 7 months and then got Lola. At first it was quite stressful because we weren't sure if they were playing or fighting, or playing too rough...but after you get past that, it is real easy. It's nice when you are busy because they are content just playing with each other. 

I know Bosco has really helped teach Lola how to potty train. She has been a breeze to teach. If she starts to toddle off like she is going to go wee in a corner, Bosco will correct her and guide her to the piddle pad (I'm serious!!) LOL


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't have 2 chis but I do have 2 puppies. Mikey, my chi, is 7 mths old and Kismet, my shih tzu, is 3 1/2 mths old. At 1st, like about the 1st couple of weeks, it was hard. But now, it's gotten a lot easier, Like Anna(Boogaloo) said, they occupy each other. I have to agree that housebreaking Kismet has been pretty easy and I think it's been b/c of Mikey helping teach her.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi,
I have three girls, all within 3 months of eachother. They get along great but that is because they know I am the alpha and they dont really fight for the role. Every so often they bicker but I put them back in their place. I dont know what I would do with just one dog...they have so much fun together. I can go out and they can keep eachother company. The only major difference is the vet bills. 
I would say go for it! Its a great idea if you are willing to devote equal time to both of them!


----------



## Emurr (Oct 4, 2004)

Are they still as affectionate toward you when you have more than one? I would love to have another one but I don't want Dazey to stop playing with me!


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

I worried about that too, but honestly, I noticed now that there is 2, they want MORE attention from me, they fight for it. So sometimes when I see Chico napping or playing nice alone, I pick up Lola and take her in another room and play w/just her. I do the same w/Chico. When I came home w/Chico, I also walked in new doggy bones and a couple of new toys for Lola and I let her sleep w/me a couple of those nights!! I worried too, but it really will work out!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Emurr, I agree w/ Lisa (sillymom) I get more attention b/c as soon as I get to the floor they stop messing w/ each other and I get double the doggy kisses. What's great about 2 doggies is, if I have been busy all day and I can't play or let them sit on me I don't feel bad b/c they have each other to stay occupied w/.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I love having two I will love it even more when Bindi is fully trained and a little bigger so I can leave them together. It is so much fun to watch them play. They both want my attention which is nerve racking......they will literally fight over who gets to sit in my lap. :roll:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I love, love, love having 2! Or in my case 3.  This is the first time I have ever had more than 1 at a time. It is so much fun to watch them and they enjoy each other so much, I just wouldn't have it any other way. From now on I will always get 2 at a time.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

SC said:


> I love, love, love having 2! Or in my case 3.  This is the first time I have ever had more than 1 at a time. It is so much fun to watch them and they enjoy each other so much, I just wouldn't have it any other way. From now on I will always get 2 at a time.


I have to say, in the future I will probably do the same thing. get 2 puppies at the same time. They entertain each other so much, even though it's time consuming w/ the house breaking of more than 1 dog.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Don't as me as I have 8 of them now and soon to be 9. I love them all, of course I have my favorites. I say go ahead


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I say the more the merrier!!!! :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

2 chis is definitely better than 1. I got roo roo when elmo was 8 months old, they are both male. And they get along so well. Before i got Roo, elmo was bored, but now they just have so much fun tearing around the house together! They very very rarely fight, and if they do it only lasts a couple of seconds, usually over food! Greedy monsters!

i say go for it, in my opinion chis are the most amazing creatures, and you can never have enough!


----------

